# حمل برنامج PIC Simulator



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (3 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الاعضاء،،،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

الملف المرفق يحتوي على برنامج سهل وبسيط لمعرفة ومحاكاة نتائج برامج ال PIC تم رفعه ليتسنى للجميع الاستفادة منه.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/234955_11301825000.zip


----------



## حيدر سعد (6 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------

